# Moving to Germany



## carrieraven

Greetings,
My boyfriend and I (currently in Singapore) are planning on going to Germany in April. I will be "moving" there and him being a lifelong resident, will be returning after working here. My question is multi-fold... We are planning on traveling together througout Europe and beyond from June until November early December. I will have 2 months to secure a residence permit upon arrival and hope all goes well. However, we are not married and I must prove my financial ability. I don't plan on working, but he plans on supporting me through this and in the future. Would a letter from him stating that he intends to be my financial support be sufficient? Has anyone been in a similar situation before or has any advice. Our travel plans put us going to Morocco just as my tourist visa would end... but I'm afraid the authorities would catch it and might return me to the U.S. if I don't get my residence permit...
Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Carrie


----------



## Bevdeforges

First question - have you already applied for a tourist visa for Germany? Since you'll be staying more than 90 days, you're going to need a visa of some sort and it's up to the consulate wherever you're currently resident (Singapore?) exactly what hoops you'll have to jump through or whether or not they'll accept a letter stating his intent to support you while you're in Europe.

Morocco is a whole different issue. I don't think US nationals need a visa to visit Morocco, but you would have to check with the Moroccan consulate to be sure. If your visa for Germany is still in effect you should be able to re-enter Germany after a short stay in Morocco without any difficulty, whether or not you have a residence permit for Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep

Deutschland Landesführer: Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen, Arten und Antragsverfahren: Jeder Ausländer, der in sich

It is not a government site but explains the requirements for extended stays in plain language. I am sure OP's boyfriend can translate it for her. Marriage would be the easiest option:>)


----------



## carrieraven

Thanks for your input and wealth of knowledge, Bev!! I am currently still a resident of the U.S.... so no visa required to enter Germany, but will start the resident, Meldeschein process as soon as I get to Germany. Since we are not married and I don't plan on working, I need to prove financial capability, which I hope to do through a letter from him and some backing bank statements. From the embassy website, I gathered this may be sufficient, but I just wanted to be sure...
Morocco doesn't require a visa and I figured out that time wise I will still be on my toursit visa upon reentry to EU, if I haven't received the residency permit by that time... so I should hopefully be okay..
Thanks so much!
Looking forward to our travels around Europe and beyond!



Bevdeforges said:


> First question - have you already applied for a tourist visa for Germany? Since you'll be staying more than 90 days, you're going to need a visa of some sort and it's up to the consulate wherever you're currently resident (Singapore?) exactly what hoops you'll have to jump through or whether or not they'll accept a letter stating his intent to support you while you're in Europe.
> 
> Morocco is a whole different issue. I don't think US nationals need a visa to visit Morocco, but you would have to check with the Moroccan consulate to be sure. If your visa for Germany is still in effect you should be able to re-enter Germany after a short stay in Morocco without any difficulty, whether or not you have a residence permit for Germany.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## carrieraven

*Road Blocks*



carrieraven said:


> Thanks for your input and wealth of knowledge, Bev!! I am currently still a resident of the U.S.... so no visa required to enter Germany, but will start the resident, Meldeschein process as soon as I get to Germany. Since we are not married and I don't plan on working, I need to prove financial capability, which I hope to do through a letter from him and some backing bank statements. From the embassy website, I gathered this may be sufficient, but I just wanted to be sure...
> Morocco doesn't require a visa and I figured out that time wise I will still be on my toursit visa upon reentry to EU, if I haven't received the residency permit by that time... so I should hopefully be okay..
> Thanks so much!
> Looking forward to our travels around Europe and beyond!


After getting the Meldeschein we went to the Landrasamt to inquire about a residence permit, but unfortunately the information I got from the web was incorrect and the issuance of visas for friends who want to travel is pretty much non-existent as are extended stay tourist visas in Germany. We have decided to get married, which would have happened anyway, but only now things are a little bit expedited. I don't think it will be a problem the only question I have is whether or not I will be allowed to travel outside the EU afterwards... We have travel plans already booked for the end of June to Morocco and for August to Russia and India... (What a fantastic honeymoon!)
Does anyone have experience with this?
Thank you for your information!


----------



## carrieraven

It is not a government site but explains the requirements for extended stays in plain language. I am sure OP's boyfriend can translate it for her. Marriage would be the easiest option:>)[/quote]

Danke!! The site is a good start... I'm just not sure what I will need to do for marrying and afterwards in order to travel. I think I've found it more helpful just to go to these places and ask what we need as it seems to change by locality. Unfortunately the closes U.S. embassy/consulate is a good 2 hour drive away... Oh well, some things are worth it!lane:


----------



## Bevdeforges

carrieraven said:


> Danke!! The site is a good start... I'm just not sure what I will need to do for marrying and afterwards in order to travel. I think I've found it more helpful just to go to these places and ask what we need as it seems to change by locality. Unfortunately the closes U.S. embassy/consulate is a good 2 hour drive away... Oh well, some things are worth it!lane:


You should probably consult the website for the German Consulate in the US to see what they have to say about spouse visas for Germany. It is very often the case that they will only accept an application for a visa at a consulate outside the country. (But I know Germany tends to be somewhat more reasonable about these things.)

You may or may not get a good answer at the Landesamt in Germany. They know how to process the papers once you have your marriage documents and the appropriate visa, but they report to a different part of the government and may or may not know how to get that visa in the first place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fishooX

I think you should also ask a lawyer, cause your concern it is a bit difficult.I think there might be some difficulties with your VISA.


----------

